# Offshore report 8-27 out of Hatteras



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Fished with The Albatross Fleet out of Hatteras on Wed.Got to the dock at 6:15 and by 6:30 we 
were heading out to sea.Ran till about 7:00 then slowed a little to put out some lures for high
speed trolling for kings.No takers on the lures and the mate pulled them in when we got to the
temp change line. It will never stop amazing me how beautiful the change from green to deep blue
water is.We trolled along the line for a while but no luck, so we headed off looking for weed lines.
Found one and trolled along it but only got 2 peanut dolphin off it. One I got on th Penn 80ST.
you can imagine how much "fun" a 3 pound peanut is on that big reel. We headed on looking 
for another weed line that some chatter on th radio said there were some bailers on. Sure enough
they were there,the first group we only got 2 from and then they disapeared. The second group was 
bigger and hungry. While we were puting peanuts in the boat one gaffer size dolphin kept coming up to the long rigger
that was dangling in the water but wouldn't eat it. We tried to feed it a balyhoo on one of the 
bailing rods but no dice,then we tried a whole squid with the same amount of success.Finally he 
got bored and moved off and after 8 more peanuts in the boat we had our limit of dolphin. Not bad
for 11:30 in the morning.

So with our limit of dolphin we headed south. Ernie took us over a wreck and th planer rod goes 
off. My turn so I boat a nice 20# Amber Jack. Next pass AJ, next pass AJ, next pass AJ. As the mate 
is puting the last AJ in the boat Ernie yells out "Holy [email protected], look at them Tuna!" Suddenly we 
are in the middle of a school of tuna busting everywhere.Ernie says to the mate " You know what 
this means." And he heads below to get something. Ernie tells us we are going to kite fish. 
I'm thinking OK this should be interesting. And sure enough he breaks out a kite and sets it up 
on a rod from the bridge. They get everthing set up and Rich, the mate looks at me and says this wont 
take long. Not even 45 seconds later a tuna bust on the bait and I'm hooked up. Nice 35# YFT
in the boat. A little later and a 36# YFT. After a little while longer another hook up but this 
one comes in with only a head! Prolly would have been a 20#er, bit clean off behind the fins.
While we are checking out the head 10-15 AJs swarm the boat and one grabs the hoo on th long 
rigger and heads straight down. A short time later we have our 5th AJ in the boat. We headed 
looking for the tuna again.After a while we get a 37# YFT again on the kite rig. Its really cool
to see the tuna busting on the lure. So now only one of us haven't got a YFT so we head on. Another 
hook up but it pulled off, another hook up but this one broke the wire on the first run. Then 
a serious hookup. The tuna skied 4 feet out of the water when it hit the bait. Another 37# YFT
in the boat. Ernie says one more pass and I'm wondering how we are gonna fit another tuna into
the fish box.Well sure enough another strike and I'm up. Reeling it in I'm feeling a lot of 
head shaking,cool maybe a Wahoo! Nope a tuna that was bit off above the tail,missing a third
of the fish,still weighed 32#. Was a shark eating my tuna that I was feeling shaking. So that ends
the day and we head back to the dock.

Ended up with 4 2/3 tuna, 5 AJs and a limit of dolphin. 430# of fish. Not a bad day if you ask
me. 


And best of all no one :barf:


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Now that is some serious fishing Cdog. Excellent report! It is gonna take you a year to eat all that fish!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Thanks FL FISHERMAN, I used up all my frozen bait on the beach so my bait freezer is gonna become my fish freezer!


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Looks like you had to leave Va to catch them there fish*

So when are you gonna get around to catching some decent size fish around here. 

BTW: You had a blast. Good work Cdog!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*Thanks Thrifty*



> So when are you gonna get around to catching some decent size fish around here


Looks like fall.Hopefully this wacky summer dosen't become a sucky fall!


----------



## gus (Jan 24, 2002)

thanks for the report, im going out of wanchese on tuesday on my buddies commercial boat (he does a few charters on the side) according to him this has been a terrible year for tuna, so its really good u guys got into em. hopefully ill find some, cause thats what i really want with maybe a little mahi. my freezer is already stocked with every other species hehe.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Nice catch Cdog,but I wants to know why your head was hurtin'!!!...the R


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

*Thanks*

Glad to hear you got some pullage going on! That kite tehnique is REALLY interesting and works well down south on the Sailfish as well as Tuna.. That's worth the whole trip; to see Tuna knockin' the daylights out of a surface bait...... Thanx for the report ....

Zigh
><((((*>


----------



## realfur (Jul 6, 2003)

*I didn't know if I was going*

On thursday I not sure if I'm going, Friday hav'nt made up my mind yet, but I took a week off and got lucky met up with friends and just so happen to get to go offshore fighing. Ho and I'm not going to drink this weekend either, sounds like someone is in dreamland or just full of @#[email protected]!#$%&&&^%$.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

gus, Ernie said those were th first tuna caught in th area we were fishing this season. Guess we got lucky, good luck on your trip.

Th R, you can guess why my head was hurting.  

Zigh, looking forward to hearing your latest report. This was my only trip this year.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

hey cdog you let me know when i can get my 3or4 tuna steaks sound-d like a blast for sure dude that freakn shark musta been real hungry :jawdrop:


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*When th word gets out*

Tuna goes real quick!!! 

Not only was th shark hungry, it was big. Wouldn't wanna be swimming there!


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Cdog!

Sounds like a great outing! Hope you got plenty of pics (although when the fishing gets hot, its tough to remember to grab the camera!)

Did you actually get to see the shark(s)? What species?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Manayunk Jake, I left my camera along with th sun screen in th back of my truck. We did get some pics on th dock.

As far as th sharks, no I didn't see them as they were munching on our tuna down deep. Th first one was bit off in one bite. Angler said he felt one tug and then th tuna head started skipping across th surface to th boat. I'm guessing th shark would have a bite radius large enough to go around my thigh with ease.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Cdog!

That sounds like a thresher... They like deep water, and they're fond of tuna (when they can catch them!) They're occasionally caught up here in NJ when fishing for Makos. I believe someone set a new state record of 570 lbs or so this year in NJ, and thresher can exceed 1000 lbs....

So that's why you had the good day! Never fails -- leave the camera home. I've been carrying two, and I've still got a half a roll of film on each... Tells you what kind of season I'm having!


----------



## Baran013 (Sep 19, 2002)

*I was fishing out of ogdins on wed. also*

Went out on the miss hatteras, I probably walked right past you. We were offshore wreck fishing. Used 16 oz. to stay on bottom. Caught alot of snapper, grouper, seabass and a couple of jacks. I kept one around 35lbs. Most of the grouper was too small, and my fishing partner lost a nice size barracuda at the boat. Would I have rather gone out on a charter yes, but this was a last minute decision. Two things I have to say, first if your ever going out on that boat, don't believe them when they say that they provide good quality rods and reels, and two I never saw two mates work so hard as I did on that trip. The mate Natalee really works hard. We brought 3 rods and when a fish bent a hook or snapped the line we would grab our spare rod, when you turned around she would have another rig set up for already. I was really surprised by the few people who tipped the mates.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Manayunk Jake, thresher huh. In my minds eye I imagined a mako because of their speed but th tuna get slowed down when hooked. Just realized that I hadn't put any film in my camera. Hope the other camera had film in it.

Baran013, we got back to th dock at 5 pm and were there until 7:30 cleaning and bagging fish. I have heard nothing but good things about th Miss Hatteras, thanks for th info on th rods.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Cdog!

The "shaker" you described may well have been a mako, but the one gulp brute probably wasn't.

You can tell how a shark feeds by the shape of its teeth. Although the thresher has small teeth for its size, they are triangulated "cutting" teeth. On the other hand, the mako has long, pointed teeth for grabbing prey.

Of course, since you were fishing "blue water", other possiblities are the blue shark and tiger shark.

In any event, the shark that took that tuna was a brute. I'm surprised you haven't thought about a chunking trip to extract revenge!


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

revenge . your pl ayn on there field ya know what that means


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Manayunk Jake,Hadn't considered th tiger, an they get big. As far as exacting revenge. I wouldn't want to tangle with what took th tuna in one bite with th reels we were using for th tuna.

BTW th really funny thing is I stayed up watching Jaws Tue night.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings inawe!

Its their field, but (supposedly) we have the bigger brain! Of course, several million years of instinct is nothing to sneeze at! Besides, I just want to tag and release (after using up a roll of film....)


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Cdog!

I still get a little chill up the spine when that Old Penn 16/0 starts clicking and Quigg starts to strap himself in....


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*Promised some pics*

Hopefully it comes out.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Another one.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Cdog!

Great pics... Plenty of mahi fillets there! I'd still like to chunk up a monster shark though (While I'm still young enough to reel it in!)


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Manayunk Jake, thanks. Th only bad part about that trip is I never got my share of th fish an Izzy saw to it that I never will. My buddy's freezer full of tuna,AJ an dolphin became a smelly place after 2 weeks without power.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Cdog!

That's a damn shame! Its amazing how one hurricane can go on affecting people for months, and even years. Look at the poor pier rats that lost their home piers, maybe forever! I always wanted to live closer to the water, but sometimes living 30 ft above sea level has its advanteges. Unfortunately, living on a steep ass hill has its drawbacks, too! Our ward did nothing to reelect Mayor John Street, so it'll be awhile before we see a salt truck come by... And thats a tough pill to swallow when four inches of snow gets packed down to two inches of solid ice!

On top of that, I have to go to Atlantic City for Union Training Sunday through Wednesday, and I know my car ain't moving out of its spot until this shit clears up. Hopefully I can hitch a ride to the train station with my daughter's boyfriend -- he has a Jeep! (Hell, I'm hoping a full tank of gas and a dinner will get me a ride down!) It'll be tough being right on the boardwalk and not being able to fish the T-Jetty! But they do have a fishing slot machine at the Showboat Casino -- maybe my luck will change there!


----------

